# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Pse në orthodoksi dhe në katoliçizëm Maria shihet si virgjëreshë?

## Manulaki

Nga sa kam lexuar ne ungjill nuk kam pare dicka definitive mbi kete pyetje, dhe gjithashtu nga sa kam pyetur nuk kam marre pergjigje qe me kane pelqyer. E verteta eshte qe nje mendim e kam krijuar, por po e hap kete teme sepse po shoh qe ka disa ortodokse qe e njohin mire ortodoksine, dhe mbase do te kene ndonje pergjigje qe do te me kenaqe me teper ne vertetesine e saj.

Ju pershendes

----------


## Seminarist

Shume bukur. Ky eshte nje start i mire i te mesuarit  e te pyeturit.
Faktikisht ne vrojtimin e ketyre fenomeneve mundesohet te shihet natyra e Dhiates se Re brenda kontekstit kishtar.


Mesimi mbi Virgjerine e Maries, ashtu sikunder edhe mesime te tjera, perfshi Trinitetin, nuk jane percaktuar sterhollesisht ne Dhiaten e Re, edhe pse ato mesime permbahen aty.

Ne besojme ne Virgjerine e Maries, sepse keshtu ka qene e verteta si ne kuptimin historik po ashtu edhe ne natyren shpirterore te thirrjes e misionit te Hyjelindeses.
Zakonisht, sektaret qe kane prekur e cenuar virgjinitetin e Marise kane qene edhe ata qe si rrjedhim kane sulmuar te verteta te tjera kyce doktrinore mbi shpetimin e kristologjine.

Prandaj edhe une u them ketyreve djemve ketu, si Albo, se po, e verteta eshte e rendesishme te mbahet 100% pa shkarje, edhe se toleranca ndaj shkarjeve te "parendesishme" ne doktrine behet shkak per cenime te metejshme me te medha.


Une shkurtimisht do te sillja si referenca, virgjinitetin qe permend Isaia ne Dhiaten e vjeter, si edhe referenca psalmesh me nytra profetike ku jepen mesazhe te qarta se atje ku Zoti hap, askush nuk mund te mbyll, e aty ku Zoti mbyll, askush nuk mund te hap. Po ashtu Zbulesa flet per nje virgjereshe, ne te cilen eshte pare sa Kisha, Israeli po ashtu edhe vete virtuti i Marise, e cila ne fakt ne vetvete i simbolizon te dyja, Israelin, Kishen por edhe njerezimin.

Keto jane pikat kryesore qe i referohen virgjinitetit te Marise.


Nuk i kam thene te gjitha, por do te vazhdoj sipas kohes edhe pyetjeve qe do te dalin ne vazhdimesi.

----------


## Manulaki

Po a nuk flet referimi qe me jep per ate qe ajo ishte perpara thirrjes se saj? Dmth, ajo e beri ate qe duhej te bente, ajo ishte e virgjer per Krishtin, po me pas ajo krijoi familje (nese nuk kam kuptuar gabim disa vargje nga ungjijte)

Nuk eshte pyetje kundershtimi, sepse vertet me pelqen kendevshtrimi prej te cilit po ma shpjegon kete pyetje, por thjesht dua me teper informacion.
Faleminderit

----------


## deshmuesi

Manulali te pershendes, dhe me duhet tju them se, ne disa momente me peytje te ndryshme, na ke dhene mundesi qe te kapim tema qe per mua jane shume te rendesishme. Le te vijme tek pyejta juaj, tek virgjeria e Maries. 
 Une si i krishtere qe jam, gjithmone i permbahem deshmise biblike, pra ate qe bila na tregon dhe deshmon. Virgjeria e Maries ka nje vlere fondamentale ne besimin e krishtere. Por nese hedhim nje veshtrim sot ne kisha te ndryshme, te virgjeren Mari e vendosen pak a  shume ne te njejtin nivel me Krishtin, pra kemi nje dualitet. Kisha orthodhokse dhe ajo katolike, ne doktrinen e tyre baze e vendosnin Marien deri atje se, pranojne se ajo mund te fale edhe mekatet. Nje mesim i tille eshte jo i mbeshtetur ne ungjillin e Krishtit. Le te shohim se si Jezusi deshmoi ne lidhje me Marien nene e tij. (Jam i sigurte qe e ke lexuar.) Njehere kur Jezusi ishte duke sherbyer  dikush i tha: Mesues jashte jane nena dhe vellezerit e tu dhe duan te takohen me ju. Jezusi ju tha: keta jane nena dhe vellezerit e mij te cilet e digjojne fjalen e Perendise. Sepse kush ben vullnetin e Atit tim qiellor me eshte nene dhe vella.Mat:12:46:50.
 Shume te krishtere e anashkalojne kete deshmi te thene nga goja e Krishtit, dhe jo vetem qe nuk i referohen, por nuk arijne te kuptojne se cfare Jezusi do te tregoje me keto fjale te tij.  JEzusi ne kete skripture na tregon se , ai erdhi per te shpetuar NJERIUN nga mekati. Ne syte e Jezusit te gjithe ishin dhe jane njesoj ( sepse ai eshte Krijuesi), duke nisur qe nga nena dhe vellezerit e tij dhe duke mbaruar derit tek njeriu me i pavlere ne kete bote. Jezusi ne kete thenie nuk mohon Marian si nenen e tij,  dhe vellezerit  si vellezerit e tij , ai tregon  qellimin i tij ne kete bote ku te gjithe ata qe digjojne fjalene tij dhe besojne ne te , jane nena motra dhe vellezerit e tij, dmth familja e tij e vertete qiellore.  Gjithashtu Manulaki, nese do te lexosh me vemendje te gjithe ungjillin e Krishtit, do te vesh re se, Jezusi gjate gjithe kohes sa here qe bije ne kontakt me   Marien , ai asnjehere nuk i drejtohet asaj me emein NENE, por gjithmone i drejtohet me merin GRUA.  Bibla na tregon se Jezusi permbushi te gjitha Shkrimet , Profecite dhe Ligjin.  Perse JEzusi i drejtohet Maries me emrin Grua, cfare ka parasysh  ose kujt i permbahet Jeusi ne kete rast?  Pikerisht ky fakt fillon me thenien e Perendise tek Zanaf:3:15. Ku Perendia i tregon Satanit se " FARA e GRUAS, do te shtype koken e satanit". Fara e Gruas eshte Krishti dhe Gruaja eshte Maria . Kjo me pas vazhdon me thenien e profetit ISaia i cili tha : " Ja  e VIRGJERA do te mbete me bare dhe do te linde nje djale  te cilin do ta quaje Emanuel( Zoti me ne)."
 Jezusi pergjate gjithe jetes se tij ne toke , u tregua i kudesshem duke permbushur gjithshka qe  ishte parathene per te Luka:24:44.
 Pikerisht Jezusi i theriste Maries GRUA , jo sepse ajo nuk ishte nena qe e lindi dhe e rriti , por Jezusi ju tregoi te gjithe izrailiteve, se Ai eshte MEsia i dergaur i cili po vepron ploteisht simbas Shkrimeve Ligjit dhe profeteve. 
 Le te vijem tek ceshtja ne fjale. 
 Virgjeria e Maries eshte fondamentale ne besimin e krishtere, jo thjesht duke u fokusuar tek VIRGJERIA e saj  dhe te zihemi e te themi se, ajo pervec Jezusit nuk lindi femije te tjere, pasi ajo nuk beri mardhenie me burrine saj Jozef sepse ishte e shenjte dhe keshtu  duhej te mbetej e VRIGJER. Une asnjehere nuk jam ndalur persa i perket ketij kendveshtirmi  ne virgjerine se Maries, pasi humb thelbin e mesimit ndja virgjerise tek Maria. Orthodhok. dhe katolik. thone se Maria nuk lindi me femije me Jozefin, pasi vellezerit e Jezusit qe permenden ne bibel , ishin femije te sjelle pas prej Jozefit. Mbase edhe mund te jete keshtu, ky fakt tek une nuk sjell mesimin konkret dhe te rendesishem qe permban ne vetvete virgjeria e Maries. Po keshtu edhe  te mendoshs se Maria me pas pati edhe femije te tjere me Jozefin, edhe kjo eshte pranueshme , pasi ata ishin te marutar nene deshiren e Perendise. Pra ata nuk ishin te penguar qe te kishin femije te tjere. Me kete dua te them se, rendesia fondamentale e virgjerise se Maries, nuk qendron ne  faktet e  te mospasurit apo jo femije te tjere  pas lajo indi  Krishtin. Pyetja eshte: Perse  orthodhok. dhe katol. perpiqen te mos pranojne  se Maria lindi me pas femije te tjere me Jozefin? Kjo sepse  ata i falen dhe i luten Maries, per ta Maria eshte e vetmja qe mund te  NDERMJETESOJE  midis njeriut dhe Krishtit , dhe ajo ka fuqi qe te fale edhe mekatet. Kete mesim jo vetem qe nuk e gjen ne bibel, por njekohesisht vjen kunder mesimit dhe doktrines biblike. 1Gjon:2:1-2. Gjoni deshmon:
 " .. edhe ne mekatofte ndonje kemi kush te lutet tek Ati, Jezus Krishtin te drejtin, sepse ai eshte SHPERBLIMI per mekatet tona , dhe jo vetem tona por te te gjithe botes."
 Vetem Gjaku i Krishtit ka fuqi  te laje mekatin e njeriut.Cdo mesim qe i kundervihet kesaj thenie te bibles nuk ben gje tjeter vecse kundershton fjalen e Perendise.
 Por cfare eshte ne thelb virgjeria e Maries? Mendoj se kjo eshte pyejta me thelbesore qe dueht te beje nje i krishtere. Pa virgjerine e Maries  nuk ka krishterizem , nuk ka Krisht , nuk ka te derguar, nuk ka Sheptimitar. Pikerisht per kete gje une e quaj veirgjerine e MAries si nje ceshtje fondamentale ne besimin e Krishtere. Virgjeria e Maries na konfirmon se Jezusi eshte Mesia i derguar. E para: sepse keshtu ishte profetizuar per te, dhe e dyta: ai ishte Fjala e Perendise i cili  duhej te VISHTE njeriun duke e pranuar kete "kufizim" ne vete te tij Filip:2:6-8.  Virgjeria e Maries na deshmon se, Jezusi nuk lindi si pasardhes i Adamit dhe Eves, sepse nese do te kishe lindur si pasardhes i tyre , atehere dhe ai duhej te trashegonte mekatin, dhe si i tille edhe ai do  te gjendej fajtor para Perendise, dhe keshtu  ai nuk do te ishte i denje per te mbajtur mekatin e njeriut, pasi atij do ti duhej te vdiste per mekatin e tij. Pra ia nuk lindi nga deshirmimi i burrit dhe i gruas, por lindi nga Fryma e Perendise dhe e virgjera Mari. Virgjeria na tregon se Jezusi NUK erdhi prej nje  mbarsje njerzore , dhe keshtu ai nuk ishe nje krijese si  ne, nen mekat. Bibla pohon se Jezusi ishte i pamekatshem , kjo,  sepse nuk lindi nen mekat prej mardhenies burre e grua.  Nese duhet te kuptojme rendesine e virgjerise se Maries, eshte pikerisht ky FAKT te cilin duhet ta dije cdo i Krishtere. Eshte absurde te mendosh se si mund te linde nje e virgjer, por eshte mrekulli te pranosh ate qe e Virgjera lindi .
 Mbase u zgjata shume por,  nese  ne nuk do te kuptojme drejt rendeisne fondamnetale  te VIRGJERISE se Maries, ateher do te bijem ne gabimin e doktrines myslimane, te cilet pranojne se JEzusi ka lindur nga e virgjera Mari, por nuk kuptojne arsyen thelbesore, se, perse Jezusi duhej te lindej ndrysh nga te gjithe njerezit. Per myslimanet lindja e Jezusit eshe vetem nje mrekulli nepermejt se ciles Perendia do ti tregoj njriut fuqine e Tij. Ndersa per ne te krishteret, kjo lindje ka nje kupim fondamental,  qe ka te beje dirket me Shpetimin dhe besimin tone kirstjan. Nese Jezusi do te lindej si te gjithe ne,( prej mardhenies burre e gura) atehere ai do te trashegonte mekatin e Adamit dhe Eves, dhe ne te njeten kohe do te ishte nje KRIJESE si te gjitha krjesat e Perendise. Por bibla deshmon se JEzusi eshte Krijuesi ( dhe Krijuesi nuk krijohet) , dhe ai erdhi me ane te te Virgjerse Mari, sepse kjo ishte menyra nepermejt se ciles Fjala do te mishezohej Gjon:1:14. dhe ne te njejten kohe, ai  nuk do te trashgnet asnje mekat, prandaj ne te nuk u gjend asnje mekat, sepse nuk ishte pasardhes i Adamit tokesor, por ishte vete Adami qiellor, ai qe i jep jeten e perjetshme cdo kujt qe do te besoje ne te. 
 I nderuar Manulaki, shkutimisht ju shpjgova dy kendveshtrimet e Virgjerise se  Maries, tani ju vete perzgjidhni te kutponi dhe te pranoni, se, cila eshte me e rendesishem dhe fondamentale per nje te krishtere,. 
 Miqesisht deshmeusi.

----------


## Manulaki

Faleminderit shume per shpjegimin tend. Eshte shume interesant dhe shume informues per mua.

----------


## Albo

> Nga sa kam lexuar ne ungjill nuk kam pare dicka definitive mbi kete pyetje, dhe gjithashtu nga sa kam pyetur nuk kam marre pergjigje qe me kane pelqyer


Une mendoj se eshte gabim te shprehesh si me lart, pasi te le te kuptosh qe ti po kerkon te ndertosh "te vertetat e tua", kur te gjithe e dime qe egziston vetem NJE Zot, dhe vetem NJE e Vertete. Eshte gjithashtu gabim te besosh "ate qe te pelqen", pasi sic thote nje fjale e vjeter latine: "E verteta ben armiq".

Gjithashtu, eshte krejtesisht gabim te besh kete pyetje ne forumin e krishtere. Qe Maria ishte e virgjer kur i dha jete Mesise, kete nuk na e thote as Katolicizmi, as Orthodhoksia, kete na e thote Zoti dhe Fjala e Tij.

Albo

----------


## marcus1

Ajo qe thua ti Albo nuk ka asnje dyshim qe eshte Zoti dhe Fjala e Tij qe na e thote se Maria ishte e virgjer kur i dha jete Mesise, por Manulaki nuk pyet kete gje pasi me sa e kam kuptuar ajo e din shume mire kete gje, por pyetja e Manulakit eshte; pas lindjes se Zotit tone a ngeli e virgjer ajo apo jo?

Per mua personalisht nuk ka ndonje rendesi te madhe kjo ceshtje, por nga ana tjeter me duket absurditet te them se ajo ngeli e virgjer duke ditur se Krishti kishte edhe vellezer te tjere. Dhe pse duhet te themi se keto vellezer ishin nga Jozefi ne te njejten kohe qe nuk mund te bazohet nga asnje varg te bibles kjo gje? Cili eshte motivi qe fshihte pak kesaj gjeje? MOs valle nje femer mund te jete me e shenjte pikerisht se nuk ka pasur maredhenje seksuale asnjehere ne jeten e saj bashkeshortore? Lavdi Zotit qe bibla nuk na meson gjera te tilla, por e kunderta kemi raste nga bibla se kishte shume gra te martuara qe ia kishin kushtuar jeten Zotit.

----------


## Manulaki

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Une mendoj se eshte gabim te shprehesh si me lart, pasi te le te kuptosh qe ti po kerkon te ndertosh "te vertetat e tua", kur te gjithe e dime qe egziston vetem NJE Zot, dhe vetem NJE e Vertete. Eshte gjithashtu gabim te besosh "ate qe te pelqen", pasi sic thote nje fjale e vjeter latine: "E verteta ben armiq".
> 
> Gjithashtu, eshte krejtesisht gabim te besh kete pyetje ne forumin e krishtere. Qe Maria ishte e virgjer kur i dha jete Mesise, kete nuk na e thote as Katolicizmi, as Orthodhoksia, kete na e thote Zoti dhe Fjala e Tij.
> 
> Albo*


Une nuk e kam bere pyetjen me qellim te keq, dhe as per te treguar se dua te ndertoj ndonje "te vertete timen". As nuk kam vene ne dyshim virgjerine e Maries perpara lindjesse Krishtit. Pyetja eshte per mbas lindjes se Krishtit, ose konsiderata qe behet qe Maria qendroi e virgjer deri ne fund te jetes se saj.

Kekoj falje nese pyetja nuk eshte ndertuar ne menyren e duhur, dhe per keqkuptimin qe mund te kete dhene.
Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

Manulaki, njeriu lumturine asnjehere nuk e fiton nga dija, e fiton atehere kur eshte i rrethuar nga dashuria. Shen Maria eshte Nena e Shpetimtarit, eshte virgjeresha qe i dha jete Jezu Krishtit, Njeriut te Vetemlindur qe lindi me ndihmen e Shpirtit te Shenjte ne trupin e pamekat te nje virgjereshe, te zgjedhur nga Ati. Ajo i dha jete Njeriut te vetem te pamekat qe ka ecur mbi faqen e tokes.

Lindja e Shpetimtarit eshte momenti me i madherishem i gjithe historise njerezore dhe cdo pyetje apo heqje e vemendjes nga ky kontekst, vetem sa e zhvlefteson dhuraten e shpetimit te shpirtit jetedhenes qe Ati u ka bere gjithe njerezve te kesaj bote.

Albo

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Manulaki, njeriu lumturine asnjehere nuk e fiton nga dija, e fiton atehere kur eshte i rrethuar nga dashuria.
> 
> AMEN. Do shtoja vetem: nga Dashuria qe kemi brenda, pasi Krishti eshte Dashuria dhe Ai banon brenda nesh.
> 
> Albo*


*Lindja e Shpetimtarit eshte momenti me i madherishem i gjithe historise njerezore dhe cdo pyetje apo heqje e vemendjes nga ky kontekst, vetem sa e zhvlefteson dhuraten e shpetimit te shpirtit jetedhenes qe Ati u ka bere gjithe njerezve te kesaj bote.* 

Shume e sakte, ah sikur te gjithe neve te benim qender Krishtin dhe vetem Krishtin.

----------


## marcus1

Me falni bera nje gabim. Pergjigja ime fillon me fjalet; Amen...... .
Duket sikur i ka thene Albo. Pas asaj ricitoj fjalet e Albos dhe jap perseri nje pergjigje tjeter.

----------


## Manulaki

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Manulaki, njeriu lumturine asnjehere nuk e fiton nga dija, e fiton atehere kur eshte i rrethuar nga dashuria. Shen Maria eshte Nena e Shpetimtarit, eshte virgjeresha qe i dha jete Jezu Krishtit, Njeriut te Vetemlindur qe lindi me ndihmen e Shpirtit te Shenjte ne trupin e pamekat te nje virgjereshe, te zgjedhur nga Ati. Ajo i dha jete Njeriut te vetem te pamekat qe ka ecur mbi faqen e tokes.
> 
> Lindja e Shpetimtarit eshte momenti me i madherishem i gjithe historise njerezore dhe cdo pyetje apo heqje e vemendjes nga ky kontekst, vetem sa e zhvlefteson dhuraten e shpetimit te shpirtit jetedhenes qe Ati u ka bere gjithe njerezve te kesaj bote.
> 
> Albo*


Te falenderoj shume per pergjigjen tende, eshte pergjigjja me me vend qe kam degjuar ndonjehere ne lidhje me kete pyetje qe kam pasur. Eshte shume e vertete kjo qe thua, duhet pasur parasysh ajo qe Nena e Krishtit kishte si mision paresor ne jeten e saj, dhe kushedi mbase te vetmin:"Te ishte nena e Krishtit". Eshte shume e vertete qe nuk e kam pasur me vend kete pyetje, por ja qe nuk e kam pasur tani, ka shume kohe qe kam dashur te dij, pa kuptuar se nuk ka rendesi dija, por ajo qe thua ti. Ne fund te fundit ashtu sic thote dhe apostulli ne 1 Kor.13:12 "Tani ne fakt, ne shohim si ne pasqyre, ne menyre te erret, por atehere do te shohim faqe per faqe; tashti njoh pjeserisht, kurse atehere do te njoh thelle ashtu sikurse njihem."

Faleminderit

----------


## Seminarist

> _Postuar më parë nga deshmuesi_ 
> *Manulali te pershendes, dhe me duhet tju them se, ne disa momente me peytje te ndryshme, na ke dhene mundesi qe te kapim tema qe per mua jane shume te rendesishme. Le te vijme tek pyejta juaj, tek virgjeria e Maries. 
>  Une si i krishtere qe jam, gjithmone i permbahem deshmise biblike, pra ate qe bila na tregon dhe deshmon. Virgjeria e Maries ka nje vlere fondamentale ne besimin e krishtere. Por nese hedhim nje veshtrim sot ne kisha te ndryshme, te virgjeren Mari e vendosen pak a  shume ne te njejtin nivel me Krishtin, pra kemi nje dualitet. Kisha orthodhokse dhe ajo katolike, ne doktrinen e tyre baze e vendosnin Marien deri atje se, pranojne se ajo mund te fale edhe mekatet. Nje mesim i tille eshte jo i mbeshtetur ne ungjillin e Krishtit. Le te shohim se si Jezusi deshmoi ne lidhje me Marien nene e tij. (Jam i sigurte qe e ke lexuar.) Njehere kur Jezusi ishte duke sherbyer  dikush i tha: Mesues jashte jane nena dhe vellezerit e tu dhe duan te takohen me ju. Jezusi ju tha: keta jane nena dhe vellezerit e mij te cilet e digjojne fjalen e Perendise. Sepse kush ben vullnetin e Atit tim qiellor me eshte nene dhe vella.Mat:12:46:50.
>  Shume te krishtere e anashkalojne kete deshmi te thene nga goja e Krishtit, dhe jo vetem qe nuk i referohen, por nuk arijne te kuptojne se cfare Jezusi do te tregoje me keto fjale te tij.  JEzusi ne kete skripture na tregon se , ai erdhi per te shpetuar NJERIUN nga mekati. Ne syte e Jezusit te gjithe ishin dhe jane njesoj ( sepse ai eshte Krijuesi), duke nisur qe nga nena dhe vellezerit e tij dhe duke mbaruar derit tek njeriu me i pavlere ne kete bote. Jezusi ne kete thenie nuk mohon Marian si nenen e tij,  dhe vellezerit  si vellezerit e tij , ai tregon  qellimin i tij ne kete bote ku te gjithe ata qe digjojne fjalene tij dhe besojne ne te , jane nena motra dhe vellezerit e tij, dmth familja e tij e vertete qiellore.  Gjithashtu Manulaki, nese do te lexosh me vemendje te gjithe ungjillin e Krishtit, do te vesh re se, Jezusi gjate gjithe kohes sa here qe bije ne kontakt me   Marien , ai asnjehere nuk i drejtohet asaj me emein NENE, por gjithmone i drejtohet me merin GRUA.  Bibla na tregon se Jezusi permbushi te gjitha Shkrimet , Profecite dhe Ligjin.  Perse JEzusi i drejtohet Maries me emrin Grua, cfare ka parasysh  ose kujt i permbahet Jeusi ne kete rast?  Pikerisht ky fakt fillon me thenien e Perendise tek Zanaf:3:15. Ku Perendia i tregon Satanit se " FARA e GRUAS, do te shtype koken e satanit". Fara e Gruas eshte Krishti dhe Gruaja eshte Maria . Kjo me pas vazhdon me thenien e profetit ISaia i cili tha : " Ja  e VIRGJERA do te mbete me bare dhe do te linde nje djale  te cilin do ta quaje Emanuel( Zoti me ne)."
>  Jezusi pergjate gjithe jetes se tij ne toke , u tregua i kudesshem duke permbushur gjithshka qe  ishte parathene per te Luka:24:44.
>  Pikerisht Jezusi i theriste Maries GRUA , jo sepse ajo nuk ishte nena qe e lindi dhe e rriti , por Jezusi ju tregoi te gjithe izrailiteve, se Ai eshte MEsia i dergaur i cili po vepron ploteisht simbas Shkrimeve Ligjit dhe profeteve. 
>  Le te vijem tek ceshtja ne fjale. 
>  Virgjeria e Maries eshte fondamentale ne besimin e krishtere, jo thjesht duke u fokusuar tek VIRGJERIA e saj  dhe te zihemi e te themi se, ajo pervec Jezusit nuk lindi femije te tjere, pasi ajo nuk beri mardhenie me burrine saj Jozef sepse ishte e shenjte dhe keshtu  duhej te mbetej e VRIGJER. Une asnjehere nuk jam ndalur persa i perket ketij kendveshtirmi  ne virgjerine se Maries, pasi humb thelbin e mesimit ndja virgjerise tek Maria. Orthodhok. dhe katolik. thone se Maria nuk lindi me femije me Jozefin, pasi vellezerit e Jezusit qe permenden ne bibel , ishin femije te sjelle pas prej Jozefit. Mbase edhe mund te jete keshtu, ky fakt tek une nuk sjell mesimin konkret dhe te rendesishem qe permban ne vetvete virgjeria e Maries. Po keshtu edhe  te mendoshs se Maria me pas pati edhe femije te tjere me Jozefin, edhe kjo eshte pranueshme , pasi ata ishin te marutar nene deshiren e Perendise. Pra ata nuk ishin te penguar qe te kishin femije te tjere. Me kete dua te them se, rendesia fondamentale e virgjerise se Maries, nuk qendron ne  faktet e  te mospasurit apo jo femije te tjere  pas lajo indi  Krishtin. Pyetja eshte: Perse  orthodhok. dhe katol. perpiqen te mos pranojne  se Maria lindi me pas femije te tjere me Jozefin? Kjo sepse  ata i falen dhe i luten Maries, per ta Maria eshte e vetmja qe mund te  NDERMJETESOJE  midis njeriut dhe Krishtit , dhe ajo ka fuqi qe te fale edhe mekatet. Kete mesim jo vetem qe nuk e gjen ne bibel, por njekohesisht vjen kunder mesimit dhe doktrines biblike. 1Gjon:2:1-2. Gjoni deshmon:
>  " .. edhe ne mekatofte ndonje kemi kush te lutet tek Ati, Jezus Krishtin te drejtin, sepse ai eshte SHPERBLIMI per mekatet tona , dhe jo vetem tona por te te gjithe botes."
> ...



Kur te kem ca kohe, meqe Faktuesi e te tjere, nuk po u pergjigjen ketyre ceshtjeve, lere me qe tu pergjigjet CFURKU me shoket e tij liridashes, do ta zberthej kokerrr me kokerr disa shtreemberime pergojuese qe ben Deshmuesi me lart ne emer te Kishes ortodokse po ashtu katolike!

----------


## Seminarist

Postuar më parë nga deshmuesi 





> Por nese hedhim nje veshtrim sot ne kisha te ndryshme, te virgjeren Mari e vendosen pak a  shume ne te njejtin nivel me Krishtin, pra kemi nje dualitet. *Kisha orthodhokse dhe ajo katolike, ne doktrinen e tyre baze e vendosnin Marien deri atje se, pranojne se ajo mund te fale edhe mekatet.*


Tashti ky kuotim me siper eshte nje mashtrim me dashje, nje keqinformim apo cfare?

A mund te na jepet nje reference se ku thote Kisha se Maria na fal mekatet? Nqs nuk jeni ne gjendje ta beni, perse flisni kuturu pa ditur se cfare thoni?


vazhdojme...











> Njehere kur Jezusi ishte duke sherbyer  dikush i tha: Mesues jashte jane nena dhe vellezerit e tu dhe duan te takohen me ju. Jezusi ju tha: keta jane nena dhe vellezerit e mij te cilet e digjojne fjalen e Perendise. *Sepse kush ben vullnetin e Atit tim qiellor me eshte nene dhe vella.Mat:12:46:50.*


a mos valle ky varg deshmon ne te kundert se pikerisht sepse Maria eshte ajo qe si ASKUSH tjeter ne bote qe iu bind Fjales se Zotit, duke iu nenshtruar plotesisht planit te Tij mbi Misterin e Mistereve, ate te Misherimit te Perendise, qe edhe Engjejt mezi sa e besonin?


Maria me nenshtrimin e saj u ngrit edhe me lart se Kryengjelli i Drites, Luciferri, e te engjejve (*qe apostolli thote se perkulen te shohin misterin e Perendise*) tejkaloi bindjen edhe besimin e cdo Profeti te DHV, permblodhi ne vetvete te gjitha premtimet e bera mbi shpetimin e Shpetimtarin, U be Eva e Re, krenaria e popullit te zgjedhur, pika ku Hyjnorja takoi njerezoren, porti Hyjnor, oferta e paster e njerezimit ndaj Zotit, u be shembelltyre e Kishes edhe nje parajse e vertete.

E gjithe bibla flet per kete, natyrisht! Se perse do te shenjterohej nje komb si i zgjedhur edhe i vecuar, si Israeli, per shkak se nepermjet ketij kombi do te vinte Shpetimtari, nese vete personi neprmjet te cilit Shpetimtari do te merrte mish nuk do te shenjterohej po aq edhe me shume?

Si u dridhkan Engjejt e Fronet ne prani te Perendise, e nje grua po te ish e zakonshme do te mund te mbante Krijuesin?

Maria ne vetvete plotesonte patjeter te gjitha kushtet e shenjterise, se perse do ti duhej Zotit te shenjteronte nje tempull te bere me dore, e te ish xheloz ne te ne kulm, e te neglizhonte Marine ne shenjteri?


E shihni pra se Bibla indirekt e drejtperdrejt flet per Marine?


Cili eshte personi per te cilin flitet qe ne librin e pare te DHV e deri ne librin e fundit te DHR?


Cili eshte personi qe "te gjithe brezat do ta lumurojne?"

Kam perhtypjen se shume protestante as qe kane degjuar ndonje predikim mbi Marine e lere me ta lavderojne ate!!!!

Prandaj thellohuni mire para misterit te Misherimit, e mos perbuzni, qofte edhe pa dashje ate prej se ciles Shpetimtari mori mish.










> Ne syte e Jezusit te gjithe ishin dhe jane njesoj


Natyrisht qe ne syte e Jezusit jo te gjithe jane nje lloj persa i perket shkalles se shenjterise e fruteve te dhena, ndryshe ai nuk do tu thosh dy vellezerve se vendet ne te djathte e te majte te tij jane per ata qe u eshte dhene, por do tu thosh se vende te tilla as qe do te kete....e mbani mend?







> Pyetja eshte: Perse  orthodhok. dhe katol. perpiqen te mos pranojne  se Maria lindi me pas femije te tjere me Jozefin? Kjo sepse  ata i falen dhe i luten Maries, per ta Maria eshte e vetmja qe mund te  NDERMJETESOJE  midis njeriut dhe Krishtit , dhe ajo ka fuqi qe te fale edhe mekatet.



Ky eshte nje mashtrim e asgje me teper...! Rrjedhimisht cka shkruhet me poshte si zakonisht del automatikisht jashte teme!

----------


## Manulaki

Maria eshte e bekuar, dhe nuk ka krijese qe te mohoje bekimin e saj. Por bekim, eshte ndryshe nga lavderim. 

ajo u shenjterua nga Perendia sepse Perendia pa perulesi tek ajo, dhe jo krenari. Perendia e zgjodhi sepse vetem nje grua me shpirt te perulur si te sajin, do mund te mbante Shpetimtarin, dhe te mos levdohej, sepse nuk ishte merite e saj qe ajo u be nena e Perendise, por hiri i Perendise qe e zgjodhi. Gjithesesi, une jam me teper se e kenaqur me pergjigjen e Albos, eshte e vertete qe dija krekos, kurse dashuria nderton. Nese nuk kuptoj thellesisht faktin historik, ne fund te fundit NUK ka rendesi, sepse gjithcka do te me behet e njohur kur te jem me Perendine, dhe gjithcka do te jete e re, nuk do te kete me te kaluar, por nje bote e re, e persosur ne dashurine e Perendise.

Te falenderoj per pergjigjet dhe informacionin. gjithcka ishte e vlefshme.

Pershendetje

----------


## deshmuesi

Nuk ke asnje varg biblik ku te mbeshtetsh kundershtimin e asja cka une kam sjelle per Marien dhe Virgjerine e saj. 
 Fjale te tua jane thjesht te then nga mendimet e tua( kur them tuat kam parasysh jo ty). ti nuk di te kundershtosh ose te argumentosh me bibel , kjo, pasi nuk e njeh ate. 
 Kur te sjellesh argument biblik te mbeshteru ne bibel eja te diskutiosh.
 Deshmuesi

----------


## Manulaki

> _Postuar më parë nga Manulaki_ 
> *Maria eshte e bekuar, dhe nuk ka krijese qe te mohoje bekimin e saj. Por bekim, eshte ndryshe nga lavderim. 
> 
> ajo u shenjterua nga Perendia sepse Perendia pa perulesi tek ajo, dhe jo krenari. Perendia e zgjodhi sepse vetem nje grua me shpirt te perulur si te sajin, do mund te mbante Shpetimtarin, dhe te mos levdohej, sepse nuk ishte merite e saj qe ajo u be nena e Perendise, por hiri i Perendise qe e zgjodhi. Gjithesesi, une jam me teper se e kenaqur me pergjigjen e Albos, eshte e vertete qe dija krekos, kurse dashuria nderton. Nese nuk kuptoj thellesisht faktin historik, ne fund te fundit NUK ka rendesi, sepse gjithcka do te me behet e njohur kur te jem me Perendine, dhe gjithcka do te jete e re, nuk do te kete me te kaluar, por nje bote e re, e persosur ne dashurine e Perendise.
> 
> Te falenderoj per pergjigjet dhe informacionin. gjithcka ishte e vlefshme.
> 
> Pershendetje*


Dua te shtoj, bekim eshte dhurate nga Perendia, lavderim eshte dhurate PER Perendine

----------


## Leila

Asnjerit nuk i ra nder mend qe bibla nuk eshte histori.

----------


## Seminarist

> a mos valle ky varg deshmon ne te kundert se pikerisht sepse Maria eshte ajo qe si ASKUSH tjeter ne bote qe iu bind Fjales se Zotit, duke iu nenshtruar plotesisht planit te Tij mbi Misterin e Mistereve, ate te Misherimit te Perendise, qe edhe Engjejt mezi sa e besonin?



Jini serioz tashti! Nuk eshte ne Bibel nje gje e tille? Po kush qenka ai/ajo sherbetor i cili lavderohet per lumturine e papershkruarshme qe do ta prese sepse *zbatoi Fjalen edhe Planin e Zotit*, edhe vendin e pare nuk do ta zinte ajo nepermjet se ciles Zoti zbriti ne toke?

"Te gjithe brezat do te me lumerojne" nuk eshte thene ne Ungjill per Marien?


Degjoni! Une kam per ju nje standart te ri te diskutimit te gjerave, pasi stadarti protestant eshte shpikur ne mos cpikur vone me te cituar vargje e faqe. Ju thashe, me thoni cfare nuk eshte nga keto me siper ne Bibel e me pas flasim me referenca...





> Maria me nenshtrimin e saj u ngrit edhe me lart se Kryengjelli i Drites, Luciferri, e te engjejve (*qe apostolli thote se perkulen te shohin misterin e Perendise*) tejkaloi bindjen edhe besimin e cdo Profeti te DHV, permblodhi ne vetvete te gjitha premtimet e bera mbi shpetimin e Shpetimtarin, U be Eva e Re, krenaria e popullit te zgjedhur, pika ku Hyjnorja takoi njerezoren, porti Hyjnor, oferta e paster e njerezimit ndaj Zotit, u be shembelltyre e Kishes edhe nje parajse e vertete.




Nuk jane keto ne Bibel? Atehere juve nuk kuptoni dot Biblen fare...

sepse...




> E gjithe bibla flet per kete, natyrisht! Se perse do te shenjterohej nje komb si i zgjedhur edhe i vecuar, si Israeli, per shkak se nepermjet ketij kombi do te vinte Shpetimtari, nese vete personi neprmjet te cilit Shpetimtari do te merrte mish nuk do te shenjterohej po aq edhe me shume?
> 
> Si u dridhkan Engjejt e Fronet ne prani te Perendise, e nje grua po te ish e zakonshme do te mund te mbante Krijuesin?
> 
> Maria ne vetvete plotesonte patjeter te gjitha kushtet e shenjterise, se perse do ti duhej Zotit te shenjteronte nje tempull te bere me dore, e te ish xheloz ne te ne kulm, e te neglizhonte Marine ne shenjteri?



E shihni pra se Bibla indirekt e drejtperdrejt flet per Marine?





> Cili eshte personi per te cilin flitet qe ne librin e pare te DHV e deri ne librin e fundit te DHR?






> Cili eshte personi qe "te gjithe brezat do ta lumurojne?"


Te neutralizosh vecantine e Maries ne te gjithe planin shpetimtar te Krishtit do te thote zhvleftesim i seriozitetit te Shpetimit si nga ana e Krishtit si Vete e Dyte e Trinise, po ashtu nga ana e vet njerezimit qe ne perpjekjet e tij te shumta, me ne fund, NE MARIEN takon Krijuesin.


E nqs dikujt paga ne qiell do ti jete e shumte per perhapjen e Ungjillit ne bote (qe ne fakt behet po me Hir e jo prej aftesive te vete perhapesit te Ungjillit) sa me teper do lavderohet ajo nerpjet se ciles Fjala u be njeri, pasi edhe pse ne vetvete eshte nje hir e dhurate, serish ne te nuk perjashtohet shenjteria e pjesemarreses ne ate plan, dmth e Marise.

Maria duket qarte ne Ungjill se ishte shume me teper se nje Nene fizike e Jisuit...

ajo ishte e para te njihej me misteret e Perendise ne te gjitha etapat jetosore te Krishtit, madje edhe atehere kur vete apostojt e braktisen. Ajo e para e prezantoi fillimin mrekulli beres te Jisuit ne Kane, duke u thene Apostojve "beni cfare tu thote", edhe ishte e vetmja zemer se ciles u tha se per Krishtin nje shpate do ta pershkoje...


vazhdon...

----------


## Manulaki

> _Postuar më parë nga Seminarist_ 
> *
> Te neutralizosh vecantine e Maries ne te gjithe planin shpetimtar te Krishtit do te thote zhvleftesim i seriozitetit te Shpetimit si nga ana e Krishtit si Vete e Dyte e Trinise, po ashtu nga ana e vet njerezimit qe ne perpjekjet e tij te shumta, me ne fund, NE MARIEN takon Krijuesin.
> E nqs dikujt paga ne qiell do ti jete e shumte per perhapjen e Ungjillit ne bote (qe ne fakt behet po me Hir e jo prej aftesive te vete perhapesit te Ungjillit) sa me teper do lavderohet ajo nerpjet se ciles Fjala u be njeri, pasi edhe pse ne vetvete eshte nje hir e dhurate, serish ne te nuk perjashtohet shenjteria e pjesemarreses ne ate plan, dmth e Marise.
> Maria duket qarte ne Ungjill se ishte shume me teper se nje Nene fizike e Jisuit...
> ajo ishte e para te njihej me misteret e Perendise ne te gjitha etapat jetosore te Krishtit, madje edhe atehere kur vete apostojt e braktisen. Ajo e para e prezantoi fillimin mrekulli beres te Jisuit ne Kane, duke u thene Apostojve "beni cfare tu thote", edhe ishte e vetmja zemer se ciles u tha se per Krishtin nje shpate do ta pershkoje...
> vazhdon...*


Te gjitha sa thua jane te drejta, (mbase ne disa detaje nuk do te isha plotesisht dakord por nuk ka rendesi)por pak jashte pyetjes se temes. 
Ajo qe ka rendesi eshte qe ne te ndertojme njeri-tjetrin, kur dicka nuk kuptohet ose nuk pranohet, eshte me mire te mos perpiqemi t'i mbushim mendjen njeriu, sepse Perendia eshte ai qe mbush mendjet e te gjitheve.
Pershendetje

----------

